# Hugh Martin Bibliography



## py3ak (Feb 10, 2008)

Hugh Martin is an author wider knowledge of whom, I think, would be helpful to the church in our time. Here is what I know he has written. I would welcome additions and links!

_Jonah_ 
_The Shadow of Calvary_ 
_Christ for Us_ 
_The Abiding Presence_ 
_The Atonement_ (available from Google Books) 
_Simon Peter_

In addition a sermon or essay by him on Philippians 2:12,13 can be found in the back of Iain Murray's book _Pentecost Today_

Does anyone know of anything else?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 10, 2008)

There is a biographical sketch of him here. 

I have his exposition of Jonah, and enjoy it very much. Last summer I added his work on the atonement to the PB links manager here.

One of his sermons, _Precept, Promise, and Prayer; An Illustration of the Harmony Between Divine Sovereignty and Human Agency_, may be found in Volume 3 of _The Free Church Pulpit: Consisting of Discourses by the Most Eminent Divines of the Free Church of Scotland_.

One additional work that I know of which was published was his 1872 speech, _Holy Scripture Free in the Schools of Scotland_.


----------



## MW (Feb 10, 2008)

"The Westminster doctrine of the inspiration of Scripture" and "Letters to Marcus Dods" reprinted by Free Presbyterian Publications as "Inspiration of Scripture."

There are smaller pamphlets also printed on questions to do with the Free Church, education, etc.

There are a number of articles which he contributed to the Watchword, whence his volume on the Atonement originated. He also contributed articles to the British and Foreign Evangelical Review, subscribed with the Greek "mu." At least one of these has been made available at Sherman Isbell's site. The first two volumes of the Free Presbyterian Magazine contained a series of interesting letters which address questions on spirituality.


----------

